# Electrical problem..



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

The battery was completely discharged due to
overhead reading light left on.
I recharged the battery. The next day the radio
wouldn't come on automatically like always,the digits in the clock wouldn't appear, and the overhead reading light doesn't come on. This
situation continues and now when the headlights/dashlights are on, if you open either
door the dashlights go out.

Any suggestions to remedy this situation is
welcome.......


----------

